# Looking for a favor (Not related to PE or FE Exam)



## Engineer_562 (May 29, 2019)

Dear Engineers,

I have something totally unrelated so admins if you have a problem please let me know.

I have recently written a cover letter for a job that I am applying for. I am looking for feedback on this letter. Can I email you this letter and you can give me your feedback by replying to the email. I just want to know if this cover letter impresses you? Would you hire someone with these qualities? Other feedback will be bonus for me. Thanks


----------



## Road Guy (May 29, 2019)

Not an ME but I hire a lot — you can PM me the CL


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 29, 2019)

Moving this to General Forum.


----------



## Engineer_562 (May 30, 2019)

Road Guy,

Thank you. I have sent you the cover letter. Thanks for helping.


----------



## Engineer_562 (Jun 3, 2019)

Anybody else? It is only a 3 paragraph long letter. Thanks


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 4, 2019)

You can pm it to me


----------



## Engineer_562 (Jun 6, 2019)

RB:

Thanks. I sent you a message.


----------

